# 2007 altima ecu location



## julius7 (Sep 27, 2008)

im trying to find out where the ecu is located in my altima. does anybody know where it is, im trying to swap it with a diffrent one


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why are you trying to swap it? There shouldn't be anything wrong with it.

Anyways, it's next to the battery!


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

its to the left of the battery. Why are we swapping the ecm?????


----------

